# L3 mantis enclosure update



## Logan_123 (Mar 25, 2017)

So I changed the tank up a bit. Do you think it's good? I kow it's a bit big for L3 but I hand feed every couple days.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 25, 2017)

Much better. I would not use large rocks like that in mine but does look very nice. Easy to see all of the habitat.

Did you  put a sub-strata of pebbles underneath? Some form of drainage for the upper layer?


----------



## moldveien (Mar 26, 2017)

Seems fine to me ^^\


----------



## Logan_123 (Mar 26, 2017)

@Zeppy44 no I did not put a sub-strata of pebbles or drainage.


----------

